# Woe to the nation that has a child for a king!



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Obama: Wall Street reform is unfinished business https://www.cnbc.com/id/101810879

If this does not encapsulate just how little this administration understands about the way the world works I don't know what does.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed...and there is so much beyond finance on which this Presidents inexperience has become apparent! I just cannot imagine Obama, Bush, or any the other former Presidents entered office with any intent to do harm, rather than good, to the Country, but ineptitude based on inexperience and an unwillingness to learn from initial experiences in office have become increasingly apparent with the Obama Administration.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

The rise of the oceans will begin to slow, our planet will begin to heal, and Americans in all 57 states will speak fluent Austrian before this Administration becomes competent.

But at least Guam hasn't tipped over, yet.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you underestimate the vile nature of the current White House mindset Eagle.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike Petrik said:


> But at least Guam hasn't tipped over, yet.


But my fear is that it is becoming increasingly top-heavy...


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Mike Petrik said:


> The rise of the oceans will begin to slow, our planet will begin to heal, and Americans in all 57 states will speak fluent Austrian before this Administration becomes competent.
> 
> But at least Guam hasn't tipped over, yet.


Fluent Austrian?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Odradek said:


> Fluent Austrian?


Perhaps a reference to the Austrian school of economics.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Our president said: "It was also interesting to see that political interaction in Europe is not that different from the United States Senate. There's a lot of - I don't know what* the term is in Austrian* - wheeling and dealing - and, you know, people are pursuing their interests, and everybody has their own particular issues and their own particular politics."

Everyone misspeaks. I get that. But when Bush misspoke, it was taken as a sign of feeble intellect. When Obama misspeaks, few pay attention. No surprise, really.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Perhaps a reference to the Austrian school of economics.


Somewhere, von Mises and Hazlitt are smiling!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pentheos said:


> Our president said: "It was also interesting to see that political interaction in Europe is not that different from the United States Senate. There's a lot of - I don't know what* the term is in Austrian* - wheeling and dealing - and, you know, people are pursuing their interests, and everybody has their own particular issues and their own particular politics."
> 
> Everyone misspeaks. I get that. But when Bush misspoke, it was taken as a sign of feeble intellect. When Obama misspeaks, few pay attention. No surprise, really.


Quite true. When a republican does it there's a knee jerk reaction to label them as hicks or backwards.

I've said this before of our current POTUS, I don't think he's all that particularly bright or intelligent, no more so than average. He talks pretty, that's about it. I don't think he's really all that curious about anything other than what he knows already or a handful of subjects.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> Quite true. When a republican does it there's a knee jerk reaction to label them as hicks or backwards.
> 
> I've said this before of our current POTUS, I don't think he's all that particularly bright or intelligent, no more so than average. He talks pretty, that's about it. I don't think he's really all that curious about anything other than what he knows already or a handful of subjects.


Yes, classic double standard. See https://humanevents.com/2011/07/10/top-10-obama-gaffes/

It is perfectly understandable that Odradek should be unfamiliar with the US President's flirtation with the mythical Austrian language, but he can be further comforted in knowing that 90% of Americans have also never heard of their President's amusing flirtation either.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hitch said:


> I think you underestimate the vile nature of the current White House mindset Eagle.


LOL. "Please, don't misunderstand me!" There is very little of the current Administrations politics with which I agree or for which I care. I just don't think that their core intent at any point was to do the damage that they have done. Just as as much as I might admire the Bush Administration's honorable intent in going into Iraq in the first place, their misbegotten effort to force our brand of democracy and our choice of leadership on the fledgling Iraq government was doomed to failure from the beginning. Pure intentions will be overcome by flawed logic and implementation plans, every time.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Tilton said:


> But my fear is that it is becoming increasingly top-heavy...


LMAO.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

57 states Mike? When did I miss that meeting? 

I'll grant you DC and Puerto Rico, that makes 52. 

Of course, when I was a kid, especially when JFK got in, Ireland was often referred to as the 51st State of America 

I'm guessing you are including your seven from this list...but all of that list + 50, would make a grand total of 62!!!! 

50 + the following 12! 

District of Columbia 
American Samoa 
Guam 
Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas 
Commonwealth of Puerto Rico 
United States Virgin Islands 
Midway Islands 
Wake Island 
Navassa Island 
Baker, Howland, and Jarvis Islands 
Johnston and Palmyra Atolls 
Kingman Reef


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> 57 states Mike? When did I miss that meeting?


Earl, please see my link in post #11 above.
And in case the Guam reference is mysterious, I encourage you to enjoy this little video of one of our President's most reliable supporters in Congress: 



Cheers,
Mike


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mike Petrik said:


> Earl, please see my link in post #11 above.
> And in case the Guam reference is mysterious, I encourage you to enjoy this little video of one of our President's most reliable supporters in Congress:
> 
> 
> ...


That was classic and I remember my jaw dropping when I saw it on the news. Now I know why some people go into politics; they're too dumb to make it in the real world.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> That was classic and I remember my jaw dropping when I saw it on the news. Now I know why some people go into politics; they're too dumb to make it in the real world.


Yeah, I laughed so hard my belly hurt. That said, I just today read that Johnson suffers from Hepatitis C, which allegedly causes him to experience episodes of confusion. Perhaps that was the explanation in this instance, in which case his behavior would be both more understandable and forgivable. If so though, his office should have just said so instead of proffering that incredible "metaphor" explanation that no one believed for a second.

Obama's 57 state gaffe was certainly forgivable. As Pentheos pointed out, it is impossible to be in the public eye 24/7 and not misspeak from time to time, even if just out of simple fatigue. His Austrian gaffe is considerably more suspect, but I'm a big believer in giving the benefit of the doubt (something Bush II never received -- right again, Pentheos!). But no amount of charity can explain away our President's embarrassing grandiloquent prediction of receding oceans, etc. That shark-jump was bizarrely over-the-top and disturbingly revealing.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ the thing that puzzles me is that often presidents grow when in office. Barry doesn't seem to be. He's still sees things as he did then. 

I think he came into office with a fundamental misunderstanding of how an executive functions. I think he saw the role as largely ceremonial and that he would just assign and nominate people to work the nuts and bolts and the details. 

I don't think he's capable of decision making or critical thinking.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> ^ the thing that puzzles me is that often presidents grow when in office. Barry doesn't seem to be. He's still sees things as he did then.
> 
> I think he came into office with a fundamental misunderstanding of how an executive functions. I think he saw the role as largely ceremonial and that he would just assign and nominate people to work the nuts and bolts and the details.
> 
> I don't think he's capable of decision making or critical thinking.


Nor does he seem willing or capable of dealing with the demonstrated incompetence of those he has appointed to critical positions of responsibility. At what point does such executive incompetence and dereliction of duty become malfeasance, and should be dealt with as such?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> Yeah, I laughed so hard my belly hurt. That said, I just today read that Johnson suffers from Hepatitis C, which allegedly causes him to experience episodes of confusion. Perhaps that was the explanation in this instance, in which case his behavior would be both more understandable and forgivable. If so though, his office should have just said so instead of proffering that incredible "metaphor" explanation that no one believed for a second.
> 
> Obama's 57 state gaffe was certainly forgivable. As Pentheos pointed out, it is impossible to be in the public eye 24/7 and not misspeak from time to time, even if just out of simple fatigue. His Austrian gaffe is considerably more suspect, but I'm a big believer in giving the benefit of the doubt (something Bush II never received -- right again, Pentheos!). But no amount of charity can explain away our President's embarrassing grandiloquent prediction of receding oceans, etc. That shark-jump was bizarrely over-the-top and disturbingly revealing.


You're saying Obama could not calm the sea?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Hitch said:


> You're saying Obama could not calm the sea?


Yes, among other things.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

SG_67 said:


> I think he came into office with a fundamental misunderstanding of how an executive functions. I think he saw the role as largely ceremonial and that he would just assign and nominate people to work the nuts and bolts and the details.
> 
> I don't think he's capable of decision making or critical thinking.


I think he's just a puppet, parachuted in many years ago, (much like Bliar and Cameron), and primed for the presidential role by faceless handlers. I gave up paying attention to Obama early on in his first term, but by now it seems quite a lot of people are starting to notice his inabilities.

*Barack Obama has already checked out of his job*


> _The degree to which Barack Obama is now phoning it in - sleepwalking perfunctorily through his second term, amid golf rounds and dinner parties - is astonishing_


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Odradek said:


> I think he's just a puppet, parachuted in many years ago, (much like Bliar and Cameron), and primed for the presidential role by faceless handlers. I gave up paying attention to Obama early on in his first term, but by now it seems quite a lot of people are starting to notice his inabilities.
> 
> *Barack Obama has already checked out of his job*


It's probably the first time in his life people haven't fawned over him as though he is special.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Am I too stupid to understand this thread or is it just a stupid thread?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ you're right. We should stick to bashing and beating up on republicans and Israel. It makes for better reading and doesn't challenge out deeply held beliefs. 

Everyone: no more threads criticizing out current sitting POTUS. Let's wait a couple of years until a republican is elected and then we'll resurrect this thread.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

SG_67 said:


> ^ you're right. We should stick to bashing and beating up on republicans and Israel. It makes for better reading and doesn't challenge out deeply held beliefs.
> 
> Everyone: no more threads criticizing out current sitting POTUS. Let's wait a couple of years until a republican is elected and then we'll resurrect this thread.


Republican or Democrat, just 2 cheeks of the same arse.
Any American president is open to criticism based on their actions or in actions.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

During today's travels from Dublin to Kerry I saw a sign warning me that I was approaching the following.... the Barack Obama Plaza, a rinky dink truck stop / motorway service station, in the a$$ end of county Offaly, long lost ancestral home of some distant relation of Barry Soetoro. Couldn't believe this craziness was real until I saw it myself.

https://barackobamaplaza.ie/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/barack-obama-plaza-background1.jpg


https://www.businessandleadership.com/fs/img/news/201405/rs-426x288/barackobamaplaza.jpg


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ He's popular where it doesn't matter.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

SG_67 said:


> ^ He's popular where it doesn't matter.


'If Obama hadn't come, the place would be derelict'


----------

